# عاجل جدا صورة مارجرجس فى كنيسه مارمرقس التى تنزل زيت بشارع شبرا وتجمع المئات



## Bent Christ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل جدا صورة مارجرجس فى كنيسه مارمرقس التى تنزل زيت بشارع شبرا وتجمع المئات*


----------



## prayer heartily (17 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام الرب عليه مهو كان عيده انهارده
وتواكب السنه دي عيد مارجرجس الروماني مع مارجرجس السكندري 
شكرا للخبر


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام لك يا جاورجيوس يا أمير الشهداء


----------

